# Converting Dark Eldar



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

So i poped into my local today to burn some time before my flu jab and i notice that they had a display cabinet now set up with the Dark Eldar modals in (most unpainted) and a venom!!!!! Ya i was suprised. When i looked closely it was actualy a conversion job using a Eldar Vyper, a high Elf Lion chariot and left overs from the Raider kits. So i was wonder if anyone had any ideas which can be shared out for DE players on how to convert such modals (list below in spoiler tag of modals which don't have modals yet......well thats confusing)



Asdrubael Vect (not the Dais of Destruction)
Lady Malys
Duke Sliscus (also known as Duke Numem or David Bowie...google image his name and you will see why)
Kheradruakh
Baron Sathonyx
Succubus
Medusae
Ur-Ghul
Lhamaean
Sslyth
Grotesques
Wracks
Kabalite Trueborn
Hekatrix Bloodbrides
Beastmasters
Clawed Fiend
Khymera
Razorwing Flock
Venom
Cronos Pain Engine
Razorwing Jetfighter
Voidraven Bomber


*This can be just ways to adjust surrent modals to make them look diffrent liek usign the facelss masks to make Bloodbrides or to hack and slash to make a unti thoguh bit's bashing as i said with the venom above*


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Vyper conversion for a venom is old news to be fair.

I have a beauty of a conversion for my Incubi (from heavyily cut up dire avengers/black guard and coldone knights) and my trueborn are pretty interesting too.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

They have Trubeorn and Bloodbrides they are called Wyches and Warriors with different weapons, Bloodbrides are mostly female so if you were to do them make them all female torsos from 2 wych kits, True born just give special weapons from the warriors sprue and if you decide splinter pistols and CC weps from the Wych boxes though who knows why you'd do that rather than take Wracks.

Also Beastmaster is just a Hellion skyboard rider converted with said wargear as that's what it says in the description.


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

I figured I'd just paint my Trueborns different, with more elaborate markings. Also, for David Bowie, Baron, etc, you could lob off the head of the Archon and use something from the warrior or wych kits. they have a lot of cool ones in the Codex.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

No need to lob off the Archons head , neither of them are attached anyway neither are his arms or battle standard, very simple conversions.

Honestly the dark eldar are possible the best thought out set of models in the range, thay are far more convertible than space marines or orks, I was reading the codex again today and the army list is massively flexible and there is a whole arm (homunculi) not even released, if the ink illustrations in the codex are anything to go by the second wave stuff will blow our minds more than the first drop stuff.


----------

